# Fishing Report : 6/14 Bay Princess



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

I went out planning on going to Lynnhaven pier with a buddy. But he was not able to make it. Last minute made a decision to go out on the Bay Princess for the 1-5 trip. We went out near the first island and everyone was catching mostly small croaker. I was jigging a Gulp 4" swimming mullet most of the day for Flounder. Got lots of bites, lots of tails bitten off but only landed one. About 17". Nothing I could not have gotten from the Inlet or the pier. Not really worth the money yesterday, I may try again later in the season when the water is hotter.


----------

